

Why Did We Focus on Securing Haiti Rather Than Helping Haitians? - limist
http://www.slate.com/id/2242078/pagenum/all/#p2

======
curtis
Here is one Slate reader's rebuttal to this article:

[http://fray.slate.com/discuss/forums/thread/3608416.aspx?Art...](http://fray.slate.com/discuss/forums/thread/3608416.aspx?ArticleID=2242078)

